

Einstein wrong? - mike463
http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-First-Test-That-Proves-General-Theory-of-Relativity-Wrong-20259.shtml
This experiment seems to show some factors predicted by the theory of relativity are off by a large amount.
======
cj
_"If confirmed, this would be a major breakthrough"_

Well... has it been? This article is from 4 years ago

~~~
sp332
Well, it hasn't been _dis_ proven.
<http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0912/0912.1108v1.pdf>

